# how to work up a safe load if you cant find it a book.



## Mikedgates (Nov 22, 2008)

I would like to load a few loads for my 270 wsm with imr 7828scc and a 140 gr bullet . I only load data I can find for that powder is a speer bullets. in that grain

How can I do this and still be safe I would like to use a horandy 140 spbt.and maybe try some other 140 gr bullets

If you start low and work up,betime you see presser sings , wont it already be to much pressure.

I know chageing bullets is not recomended . is there a safe way to work up these loads?


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Mike, doesn't look like people are rushing to provide load data for any of the cartridges you've asked about. Hope you understand. :wink:

The title you chose for this thread is a little scary. :lol:

At the risk of over simplifying, *as long as you're using starting loads* the info should work for any 140 gr bullet of similar shape and construction....generally speaking.

How much experience do you have loading and what do you use to gauge pressure?

As to specific load data, I would expect you could find data all over the place. Whether it be from the powder or bullet manufacturer, or one of various handloading sites on the internet. Might also try searching archives of various shooting magazines as I'm sure when the round was introduced someone put it through it's paces with handloads, and most likely provided load data at that time.

If I could be so bold to offer a suggestion it would be don't go into this trying to use only what you have on hand. You're limiting yourself, and will likely miss out on the cartridge's full potential. I have no idea what burn rate is most effective in a 270 WSM and my books are too old to list it, but 7828 is very slow, and I'm wondering if that might be why data is scarce.

:2cents:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Mike, try this webpage, hopefully you will get what you need here.

http://stevespages.com/277_11_140.html


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

ill submit you the load data from the hornady manual in the moring its late and i dont feel like doing it at the moment.


----------



## Mikedgates (Nov 22, 2008)

Csquared said:


> Mike, doesn't look like people are rushing to provide load data for any of the cartridges you've asked about. Hope you understand. :wink:
> 
> The title you chose for this thread is a little scary. :lol:
> 
> ...


well I used to load years ago and have not since. the price of the 270 wsm has got me back into it.
I didnt have any suppies. I purchased the 7828scc (same data as the 7838) after searching the internet. I found on realgun.com . That this powder produced the tightest groups between 130-150 gr bullets compared to the others testes. But the only 140 bullet the tested was the sierra sbt , after reading reviews on this bullet it might not be the best bullet for over 3000 per second, so I would like to use a differnt bullet. I done a lot of looking on the internet and in the hornady book. I have found some loads that people were using but nothing that has been tested. I thinking somewhere out there this has been tested.Imr powder also list the load with a 140 gr spree bullet. so there is one tested load with 140 gr bullets ,there just not bullet I want to use. My plan was to back these loads off ten percent .then keep taking them up untill I got to 3100 fps and stop. The max loads are running 3198fps. I am thinking this would be safe way to do it. but its a new gun and I been out of reloading for years, the only presser sign's I know are stiff bolt flat primmers, bulged cases. But betime you see these you are already to high.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The procedure you just listed is the correct one. Generally bullets of similar weight, design and length can safely be loaded in the maner you described. One of the reasons that powder is not listed for your bullet may be because it isn't an optimum powder for that particular bullet. That doesn't mean it can't be used but it's possible you may not be able to reach the velocities you would like and be within pressure limits but it appears you know what to watch for. Often the booklets offered by the powder manufacturers just list a generic bullet. If it caused serious problems a doubt they would do that.

I think I may have a handfull of range pickup brass if you are interested in it. If your interested I can check my misc brass box and mail it for a couple bucks.


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

sorry it took so long mike. i wrote that after i got off a long shift and forgot about it in the morning. glad you pm'd me. good luck with those loads.


----------



## Mikedgates (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the help, I will be loading some test loads tonight.


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

u could use the internet


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I would call both powder & bullet manufacturer and ask. They might have data worked up that has not yet been published...


----------

